# Hablando de software alternativo



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

Como veran involucione mi linux y ya funciona decentemente en la pc antigua,,,hoy fuy a ver precios y sali espantado muy muy caro las placas y micros,con la excusa de la importacion y el dolar blu ,que se metan la placa en el estante o donde mejor les quepa.
voy por una usada me parece,no pienso gastar de mas ¡¡


----------



## Nepper (Jul 4, 2012)

lemur!! ese KDE, es live? porque yo tengo una para reparar PC y es identico...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

en kde 3.5  y no es live ,es el kde original que traia el debian lenny ya pasado a archives y no tiene mas actualizaciones 
porque esta compilado usando qt3  y ya no se porque numero van



las verciones live que conozco con este kde 3.5 no son debían a no ser uno mismo lo haya compilado con el ,haaa como se llamaba,,, a columpio creo que llama pero es una imagen de un amigo ,creo que hay un live de unos muchachos brazileros ,,,,,con debían y esta en ingles pero creo que tambien hay uno en castellano


----------



## mcrven (Jul 4, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en kde 3.5  y no es live ,es el kde original que traia el debian lenny ya pasado a archives y no tiene mas actualizaciones
> porque esta compilado usando qt3  y ya no se porque numero van
> 
> 
> ...



Bájense el KUBUNTU 10.04 LTS, lo graban en CD o en un pendrive configurado como arranque y tendrán KDE 4.++ y todo el sistema LIVE.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

si para maquinas mas nuevas ,para la mia casi que hay que hacerle un so a medida

este finde si puedo compilo un nucleo con lo justo para no derrochar recursos


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 4, 2012)

a este lo estuve usando hasta que fallecio mi pc......
....y era liviano(dice que tambien argentino)

http://www.tuquito.org.ar/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

lo probare ,gracias ¡¡¡


----------



## mcrven (Jul 5, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si para maquinas mas nuevas ,para la mia casi que hay que hacerle un so a medida
> 
> este finde si puedo compilo un nucleo con lo justo para no derrochar recursos



Pues... te cuento que lo he tenido en una máquina pentium I de 366 MHz con 256 MB de ram. Doble sistema WIN y Kubuntu en un HD de 4 GB, mitad para cada uno.
Tengo una maquina doble sistema con un HD de 40 GB (ya mejora algo), procesador Celeron de 750 MHz con 512 de RAM y otra con P-IV de 2,5 GHz, 1 GB de RAM, 80 GB de HD.
Claro... la de uso diario es con una Athlon de 3 GB, 1 GB de RAM (Necesitaría 2 0 3), a la que le cambié el Kubuntu 10.04 LTS hasta el Kubuntu 11.1 desde PENDrive y luego actualicé a la 12.04 LTS que no se si voy a dejar porque anda algo torpe. El Kubuntu 12 parece que requiere ya de un porta-aviones y eso que no le corro Compiz y tiene video card GEForce 6200.

Ahora, si te parece muy pesado para tu máquina el 10.04, prueba con la versión 9.1 o, la 8.04 que andan muy bién.

Saludos:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2012)

creo que tengo kubunto 8.10 ,

bueno los dejo,tengo que cumplir mis 4 horas del turno tarde en el trabajo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 5, 2012)

Como opción alternativa a Kde, tenés los entornos Xfce o LXDE, esta última está pensada para PC de muy bajos recursos y es bastante agradable.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 5, 2012)

¡Lubuntu!
Lástima que el 12.04 no es LTS, esperaba que lo fuera.
Igual, es el que tengo en una tarjeta de 2 GiB, me lo llevo a todos lados cuando salgo.

Me salva, entre otras, de situaciones como:
Falta el archivo C:Windows\System32\system

Ahora, para el vejestorio que están proponiendo, no creo que pueda bootear de USB, ya me pasó 1 vez.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 5, 2012)

Yo solo digo una cosa: OpenSuse RULZ!!!

Abur!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Como opción alternativa a Kde, tenés los entornos Xfce o LXDE, esta última está pensada para PC de muy bajos recursos y es bastante agradable.



LXDE me agrada ,voy a usar un debían porque lo conozco muy bien ,e probado xbuntu kunbuntu pixar ,entre otros ,gento ,pero siempre vuelvo a debian ,
el kubuntu 7.40 si lo es usado por un año ,cuando recien salio ,pero nunca termino de convencerme 
lubuntu no lo probé ,y la gran decepción fue ututo ,un linux argentino de la universidad de salta,,,jaja dio casualidad que para instalarlo se compilan  todos los paquetes ,lo que tarda un dia o dos en una maquina muy vieja,funciona bien ,pero siempre que hay que instalar algo es medio complicado y tedioso


----------



## Nepper (Jul 5, 2012)

estoy en el horno!!! conozco algo de linux por el tema del ubuntu, pero no cazo una...
Ustedes creen que el ubuntu está bueno para empezar para familiarizarse con un SO linux?
O sea, hay conceptos informaticos que parece que no manejo (tal vez por vivir con win toda mi vida) y es ¿cómo me afecta las diferencias entre SO?
O sea, ¿que es lo que hacen ustedes con la PC que les lleva a diferenciar los SO?
yo cambié por un tema ideologico, pero por necesidad me quedaría con win

bueno... no importa... me agarro al ubuntu nuevo que esta hecho para minas y voy a ver que sale...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2012)

el ubuntu esta orientado a los que no saben mucho y quieren un linux que puedan usar sin mayores complicaciones,(kubunto igual)
si quieres aprender usa algunos de los mas difíciles,y luego el resto es una papa ,
yo pase por muchos linux ,el primero fue mandrake hoy se llama mandrivia ,luego use de todo ,probando y probando asta quedarme con debian,que es el papa de muchos linux,es muy configurable ,para algunos dificil,a mi me parecio muy facil ,pero claro yo venia de mandraque que si es dificil,cada cosa que querías instalar a compilar pufff,
nunca me gusto gnome ,pero antes de usar kde4 prefiero gnome o kde3,5,
otro escritorio que le tengo afecto es el icwin





			
				Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ¿que es lo que hacen ustedes con la PC que les lleva a diferenciar los SO?


por ejemplo una pentiun 100mhz y 32 de ram ,le pones un so y lo tuneas y luego te das cuenta que funciona rapido o no,que se traba en funciones,probas y probas asta que uno aprende a manejar muy bien los recursos,hay te convertiste en rey y le sacas buen provecho al so ,lo podes usar para todo ,igual que una pc grande,navega rápido no se cuelga,programar pic,ver esquemas,básicamente para trabajar,no para jugar jueguitos
con una maquina nueva y poderosa no aprendes nunca,porque todo funciona bien ,esa es la diferencia que yo veo ,la maquina vieja te lleva a experimentar,renegar y aprender mucho
por ejemplo una ves le arme a un amigo con una pentiun 75mhz una pc con una sola funcion,pasar musica
en lugar de abrir un escritorio se habria en el inicio un mexclador y listo a musiquear ,no me acuerdo cual era el programa,pero era muy similar a osjuke (creo que se llamaba xmixx )para cargar musica con un pendribe o cd ,el mismo programa los copiaba al disco duro y podias hacer listas de musica,mexclar editar etcetc



aca lo encontré era este,pero en su versión temprana http://proyectopinguino.blogspot.com.ar/2008/08/pinchar-msica-en-linux-aplicaciones.html mixxx y Ultramixer uno era pago si mal no recuerdo,ya ase unos años de esto


----------



## mcrven (Jul 5, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo solo digo una cosa: OpenSuse RULZ!!!
> 
> Abur!



Bueno... en eso te acompaño.

Open SUSE viene de la gente del antiguo NOVELL.

Es absado en la distro Red Hat, hoy Fedora. En cambio Ubuntu está basado en Debian.

Lo que sí es cierto es lo que dice Don Lemur: si no tienes recur$$$o$$$ pues, hay que apañarselas.

La ventaja de comenzar temprano con algo rudimentario, es que se aprende mucho.

Comencé con equipos Z80 y 8088 en las viejas XT, con 640 KB de RAM, HDs de 20 MHZ. Video... olvídenlo. Solo un terminal tipo RTTY.

SO CPM, MPM, DOS...

Ahora, con linux desde el '93 con REDHAT 5.0, 6.0, etc... Caldera Openlinux, mandrake, Debian también. Todos con interfaz gráfica, pero la experiencia con los viejos PCs facilita mucho en las operaciones de CONSOLA.

Es cuestión de montar alguna distro e ir probando.

Solo con la ventaja de no tener que montar antivirus y que los virus no le nacen nada a la máquina, ya es bastante. La estabilidad, insuperable.

A probar se ha dicho.

En muchas revistas vienen encartes en CDs para instalar y probar o, simplemente bajarlos de Internet, crear los CDs para las máquinas más viejitas o PENs buteables para las más nuevitas.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 5, 2012)

loco! es una masa pero no lo puedo hacer andar XD

Cuando instalo mi ubuntu 12.04, lo instalo con todo éxito.
Cuando reinicio la PC, al iniciar el SO se me pone violeta y luego todo negro. Solamente se ve el maus.
En el caso que la deje un rato, el mouse se vuelve un cursor, indicando que puedo escribir. Escribo la contraseña y la pantalla se pinta del clasico fondo "multicolor", despues de parpadear un ratito, compiz me tira error y se me queda el escritorio vacio... nada...
Descubrí que con Ctrl+alt+f1 accedo a la consola.
Despues de 2 hs renegando metiendo comandos que no funciona ninguno, me di cuenta que lo primero que hay que escribir es mi usuario ¿cual era??
escribo mi usuario y mi contrseña...
bien!! ya tengo la cosola!!
edito el Grub, para que me tome no se que de los nomodeset, le pongo Acpi_osi="linux"... y nada... no se me arregla...
Ha! hasta que descubrí que con Nano se editan archivos con la consola... y el el ^ es el Ctrl!!!
Entonces... guardar=^O
candaso me mando un "sudo apt-get update" y se me actualiza...
sigo buscando y me descargo algo de los divers de nvidia pero desactualizando los draivers...

nada.. no puedo hacer andar la nootebook...

Pero me siento un hacker tremendo...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 6, 2012)

Si te anduvo el liveCD tiene que andar instalado 
Si te anduvo 1 vez y tocaste algo en el compiz, no me hago cargo, eso está pegado con moco.
Pero bueno, tenes suerte que me pasó, probá con esto:

```
metacity --replace --display :0.0 &
# Eso tendría que mostrarte algo en Ctrl+Alt+f7
gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1
# Eso debería deshacer lo que hayas toqueteado
# Esto es ya desde una consola en modo gráfico (Ctrl+Alt+t):
compiz --replace &
# Eso si no funciona volves al principio.
```
Para no perder el modo gráfico, Compiz tiene un plugin que te permite utilizar otro gestor de composición cuando rompes todo:

```
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/wm_cmd --type string "metacity --composite --replace"
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/start_wm --type boolean true
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/enabled --type boolean true
```
Eso debería activarlo, pero mejor hacelo desde el *CompizConfig* en modo gráfico.
Asegurate que compiz-1 exista con el *gconf-editor*, puede ser que solo en mi máquina se llame así porque vengo de actualizar varias veces. Tengo la corazonada que el -1 no va.
Si todavía no tenes modo gráfico:

```
gconftool --dir-exists /apps/compiz && echo existe || echo no existe
gconftool --dir-exists /apps/compiz-1 && echo existe || echo no existe
```
Si no te anda el compiz pero si el metacity, te va a faltar la barra de unity. No importa, igual es fea,  mejor instalate otra barra:

```
sudo apt-get -y install avant-window-navigator dockmanager python-dockmanager dockmanager-daemon
```





Nepper dijo:


> ¿cómo me afecta las diferencias entre SO?


¡El porno se ve igual!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

mcrven como pude haber olvidado redhat ¡¡ tambien lo e usado y SLACKWARE


----------



## Nepper (Jul 6, 2012)

Primero que todo:


Nilfred dijo:


> Si te anduvo 1 vez y tocaste algo en el compiz, no me hago cargo, eso está pegado con moco.


jamás pude iniciar ni la pantalla de selección de usuario

```
metacity --replace --display :0.0 & 
# Eso tendría que mostrarte algo en Ctrl+Alt+f7
```
Sos una masa! Tal cual! me muestra la cosa de la contraseña!!
puse la contraseña y se me volvió a morir... vuelvo a la consola 1...


```
gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1
# Eso debería deshacer lo que hayas toqueteado
```
ok... puse los dos... me preparo a volver al entorno gráfico..
mmm... todo negro...

por las dudas reinicio... para volver al iniciar secion...

estoy probando poner devuelta

```
metacity --replace --display :0.0 &
```
pero no me muestra lo mismo que antes... 

me di cuenta que me aparece el escritorio, cambio las areas de trabajo pero no me aparece nada mas que el mouse

abro una segunda consola porque no se que le pasó a la primera que teclee mal un parametro y el cursor me tira [[^A o B
Pruebo con:

```
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/wm_cmd --type string "metacity --composite --replace"
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/start_wm --type boolean true
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/enabled --type boolean true
```

hise eso pero despues leí lo de verificar el -1, procedo a gconf, pero me pide que lo instale...
le mando:

```
sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
```
Instalando...
listo (15seg)
bueno... el gconf me tira error...

bueno... pruebo sin el -1

cambio a modo gráfico
nada... voy a reiniciar... mmmmm.... no... no me anda...

creo que me di cuenta que escribí mal algo... vuelvo a probar...
no... 
continúo...

```
gconftool --dir-exists /apps/compiz && echo existe || echo no existe
gconftool --dir-exists /apps/compiz-1 && echo existe || echo no existe
```
ha!!! estas ordenes son para ver si existe la carpeta!!! mirá vos...está buena...

bueno... no me existen ninguna de las dos carpetas...
no... nada que ver... yo escribí mal app, es apps...
Si, la que existe es compiz-1

ya entiendo la idéa...

como no obtuve nada, pero el maus me anda... pruebo con el último comando...


```
sudo apt-get -y install avant-window-navigator dockmanager python-dockmanager dockmanager-daemon
```
instalando...

no... no me anduvo...
gracias por la mano... fue de mucha ayuda!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

y si usas el nano para editar?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 6, 2012)

para editar que? ya lo he utilizado para editar el grub y no a funcionado...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

y como es que para editar yo siempre uso el nano y ningún problema?
eso si tienes que abrirlo como rot ,sino no te guarda los cambios


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 6, 2012)

OK, te anda el metacity, pero el con-pis se te clava mal, si no tenes compiz entonces no tenes barra de unity, ergo no podes lanzar nada. Un triste fondo de escritorio.
Me olvidé decirte que el lanzador que instalaste, tenes que ejecutarlo, pero bueno, veamos que se ejecute al inicio:

```
# Vemos donde está cada cosa que tenes instalada
ls /usr/share/applications/
# Vemos donde está cada cosa que se autoejecuta:
ls ~/.config/autostart
# La única línea que vale es esta:
cp -p /usr/share/applications/avant-window-navigator.desktop ~/.config/autostart
```
 Era mas fácil ejecutarlo y configurar que se ejecute al inicio, dirán, pero la verdad no se si se banca el argumento --display :0.0

Ahh, la línea que te anduvo, cambiala por esta:

```
metacity --composite --replace --display :0.0 &
```
Bueno, ahora al reiniciar ya deberías tener una barra configurable, desde donde lanzar las aplicaciones.
Por lo menos tenes un entorno gráfico desde donde solucionar el tema de compiz.

Si no se soluciona, fijate como hacer para arrancar con otro "DE", por ejemplo "Unity-2D" que no usa compiz, Cinnamon, Mate y otros...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 6, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> ```
> metacity --replace --display :0.0 &
> # Eso tendría que mostrarte algo en Ctrl+Alt+f7
> ```
> ...


Si tenes el mouse, estas en modo gráfico, Alt-Ctrl-T te abre una consola en modo gráfico.
Si estas en TTY1 no podes abrir ningún programa gráfico, salvo que le digas donde abrirse: gconf-editor --display :0.0
Igual tira error...
Lástima que no puedo abrir el gnome-terminal desde TTY1: gnome-terminal --display=:0.0
No se que pretende que le ponga


----------



## Nepper (Jul 6, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> Si tenes el mouse, estas en modo gráfico, Alt-Ctrl-T te abre una consola en modo gráfico.
> Si estas en TTY1 no podes abrir ningún programa gráfico, salvo que le digas donde abrirse: gconf-editor --display :0.0
> Igual tira error...
> Lástima que no puedo abrir el gnome-terminal desde TTY1: gnome-terminal --display=:0.0
> No se que pretende que le ponga




HHHAAAA!!!! no  mis disculpas... me perdí en tu tutorial porque no había presionado crtl+alt+T, con tu último post me di cuenta de ello. Comencé a intercambiar entre el compiz y el metacity y me di cuenta de las diferencias, si el metacity anda pero el compiz no, cuando lo pasé a compiz se me fueron las barras de "titulo" de las ventanas...

HAAAA!!! QUE MASA!!! 
ya con el metacity, le mandé al avant-window-navigator... en la consola gráfica lo "reinstalo" pero me dice que ya está (porque lo instalé con la consola F1). Entonces ¿como lo ejecuto??? pues... supongo... poniendo el nombre del programa... avant-window-navigator 
Es la barrita de abajo y me marca todo lo que abrí!!! sarpado...

entonces, ahora tengo que empezar a llenar el escritorio con boludeces? (el reloj, alguno que otro software, etc)

despues veo como hacer que se me haga todo en el inicio... gracias por todo, me dieron muy buen soporte y ni siquiera lo pedí... gracias gente!!!



No!! muy bueno... estaré horas configurando esto... se agradece!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

bien ¡¡¡¡ muy bien por nilfred ,no sabia que el sabia algo del tema ¡¡¡ le preste atencion y no intervine para luego poder decir
¡¡viva chaco no hay corriente¡¡ pero devo reconocer y le doy mis respetos a un user linux y se nota de años ¡¡¡
mis respetos nilfred ,viva chaco y corrientes ¡¡ y el gnu


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 7, 2012)

Gracias SM.

Pensé que no andaba Alt-Ctrl-T, por eso seguí con las instrucciones desde TTY1.
Ahora que tenes AWN, agregale el menú "Aún otra Miniaplicación de Menú" y el flor de reloz "Reloj Digital". Tildar "Iniciar AWN automáticamente", etc.
Si definitivamente no va a andar compiz vas a necesitar "Área de notificación".

Ahora para arreglar compiz ejecutá: ccsm

Antes de meter mano buscá el "Crash handler" en la categoría "Utilidades"
Asegurate que esté habilitado y diga "metacity --composite --replace" tal como configuramos desde TTY.
Ese es tu salvavidas en caso que hagas un click de mas...
En posts anteriores ya te explique como resetearlo si haces demasiados clicks de mas y deseas comenzar desde 0 otra vez.

En la categoría "Escritorio" está "Ubuntu Unity Plugin". Trata de mantener ese habilitado.
compiz --replace para ver si anda tu configuración.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2012)

ese compiz no lo puede hacer funcionar nunca ,pero porque tengo maquina vieja,,,,,,,,con escasos recursos ,
aun cuando funciona mi super pc de 1,8ghz ¡¡ no tenia acelerador grafico,como siempre su majestad amarrete 
no piensa comprar una pc de ultima generacion,
por dos motivos 
1= se aprenden mas con una pc vieja
2=la lemur quiere un lcd y si compro una pc nueva me va a inflar las tarlipes a mas no poder
ergo= no gasto un peso ¡¡


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 7, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> cuando lo pasé a compiz se me fueron las barras de "titulo" de las ventanas...


 Eso ya es un avance, solo te faltan las decoraciones de ventana, configurable...
Asegurate que compiz se está ejecutando:

```
ps x | grep [d]ecorator
# /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
# /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator
```
Ahora metele mano a *ccsm* hasta que con el último click se deje de ejecutar 
Anda tomando nota de donde NO tenes que hacer click 

¿Instalaste el driver de video propietario? ¿nVidia dijiste que tenias?
Preferencias - Controladores adicionales


----------



## Nepper (Jul 7, 2012)

Jua jua!!
cuando reinicié se me quedaba con la pantalla violeta!!
pero bueno.. volví a reiniciar y me mandó al grub de una... de caradura nada mas le saqué el parametro acpi_oci=linux al nomodeset.... a ver que pasaba...
inicié y negro tambien... pero ahora el mouse se me puso como cursor mucho mas rápido de lo que lo hacía antes. o sea, antes me tardaba como 5 min en ponerme la selección de usuario (me daba cuenta por el maus, pero siempre se ve todo negro)

bueno, se me inicio la seción pero con compiz (funcionando mal), paso a la consola F1, para mi sorpresa se me pone negra la pantalla cuando paso a la consola... ¬_¬, bueno, le mandé el usuario, contraseña y metacity a ciegas y anduvo XD. cuando volví todo tenía lo que tenía que tener pero el fondo me parpadeó como un led con un 555 a alta frecuencia...
ya me puse a descargar las actualizaciones.

No puedo encontrar el panel de configuración del compiz... ¿se tenía que instala a parte no?
tampoco puedo encontrar el crashhandler así que le mando mano... 

hago lo que decís:

```
ps x | grep [d]ecorator
```
JUA JUA!!! activé el compiz y se me salió todo de la pantalla XD... al minuto volvió a aparecer todo pero sin barras XD
HUUU!!! volví a F1 y apreté Arriba para repetir el comando metacty y no me lo agarró... (porque no veo nada), agarré y inicie el F2, lo mismo, usuario y contraseña y comando y no me anduvo!! bueno... F3, usuario, contraseña, y mando el comando de memoria.... Anduvo! metacity otra vez.. aguanto a que se acutualize el ubuntu... puse el gestor de actualizaciones...
veo si le puedo actualizar la placa...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 7, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> 1- cuando volví todo tenía lo que tenía que tener pero el fondo me parpadeó como un led con un 555 a alta frecuencia...
> 
> 2- activé el compiz y se me salió todo de la pantalla XD... al minuto volvió a aparecer todo pero sin barras XD


1- ¿Frecuencia de actualización de pantalla demasiado alta? ¿Tamaño de pantalla no estandardizado?

2- Lo que pasa exactamente es esta secuencia:
run Compiz -> Crash -> Crash handler -> run Metacity
No hace falta reiniciar, a menos que cambies algo en el grub: Cerrá sesión y volvé a abrir.



 Parecería ser que el crash-handler no está funcionando. Fijate la salida del siguiente comando:

```
gconftool --all-entries /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options
# directory = /tmp
# start_wm = true
# wm_cmd = metacity --composite --replace
# enabled = true
```
Si no es así, repetimos:

```
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/wm_cmd --type string "metacity --composite --replace"
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/start_wm --type boolean true
gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options/enabled --type boolean true
```
Tambien puede que el compiz esté usando archivo de texto para configurarse en vez de gconf


----------



## Nepper (Jul 7, 2012)

claro, ya te entiendo... si puse y me salió

```
gconftool --all-entries /apps/compiz-1/plugins/crashhandler/screen0/options 
# start_wm = true 
# wm_cmd = metacity --composite --replace 
# enabled = true
```
tal cual...
lo que hise ahora, fue dejarla todo el día actualizando, reinicié y me arrancó, lento pero me arrancó de una en el escritorio... con compiz, se veía todo mal (sin marco de ventanas y el AWM medio plano) pero arrancaba y ya se veía... con la consola F1 lo pasé a metacity y arranco lo mas bien...

Me instale el gestor gráfico del compiz, voy a ver si encuentro algo para arreglarlo...



no, el compiz no me anda, recién intercambié entre ambos y no va...


----------



## mcrven (Jul 8, 2012)

nepper, tengo entendido que estás instalando el linux en una portátil.

Te sugiero revises con google algo así: "instalar (distro de linux) en (marca de portátil).

Algunas veces hay mucho detalles relacionados que estorban.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 8, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> nepper, tengo entendido que estás instalando el linux en una portátil.
> 
> Te sugiero revises con google algo así: "instalar (distro de linux) en (marca de portátil).
> 
> Algunas veces hay mucho detalles relacionados que estorban.



aunque no me creas, me dio mucho mas resultado poner "pantalla negra despues de instalar" que "problemas acer aspire con ubuntu 12"
yo pienso que el ubuntu funciona "genericamente" y te agarra todos los drivers de maravilla (aunque yo vea lo contrario), digo ¿como es que el metacity funciona y el compiz no? no es problema de drivers, si no no se vería ni el mouse.
Además, tenía instalado ubuntu 10 y andaba fenomenal, formatíe para limpiar la PC y cambiar al 12... ¿por que debería haber problemas si me andaba perfecto?
hoy no tuve tiempo, pero despues mando el metacity al inicio y listo, me arreglo ahí...


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> Gracias SM.
> 
> Pensé que no andaba Alt-Ctrl-T, por eso seguí con las instrucciones desde TTY1.
> Ahora que tenes AWN, agregale el menú "Aún otra Miniaplicación de Menú" y el flor de reloz "Reloj Digital". Tildar "Iniciar AWN automáticamente", etc.
> ...


te ruego que me disculpes, ahora me doy cuenta de lo que mencionaste aca... El CCSM me lo tuve que instalar aparte (por suerte lo aprendí del ubuntu 9).
El Crashhandler no me aparece, el unity plugin no estaba habilitado, ahora lo habilite. todavía estoy con metacity, voy a pasar a compiz...

no... me sigue sin andar el compiz, se me van todos los recuadros de las ventanas....



me tiró el siguiente error cuando pasé al compiz

```
Usuario@Maquina:~$ compiz --replace &
[1] 6147
Usuario@Maquina:~$ Backend     : ini
Integration : true
Profile     : default
Adding plugins
Initializing core options...done
Initializing composite options...done
Initializing opengl options...done
compiz (expo) - Warn: failed to bind image to texture
Initializing expo options...done
Initializing scale options...done

(compiz:6147): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
WARN  2012-07-09 11:22:44 unity.favorites FavoriteStoreGSettings.cpp:139 Unable to load GDesktopAppInfo for 'ubiquity-gtkui.desktop'
Initializing unityshell options...done
compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x3c00590

compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x3c0059e

compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4200003

compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4200004

compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4200006

compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4200007

compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4200008

compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000d0!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000d4!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000d8!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000d8!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000d8!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000db!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000db!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000db!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000df!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000df!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000df!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000e2!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000e2!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000e2!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000e5!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
WARN  2012-07-09 11:22:53 unity.libindicator <unknown>:0 Desktop file '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop' is using a deprecated format for its actions that will be dropped soon.
WARN  2012-07-09 11:22:53 unity.libindicator <unknown>:0 Desktop file '/usr/share/applications/libreoffice-writer.desktop' is using a deprecated format for its actions that will be dropped soon.
WARN  2012-07-09 11:22:53 unity.libindicator <unknown>:0 Desktop file '/usr/share/applications/libreoffice-calc.desktop' is using a deprecated format for its actions that will be dropped soon.
WARN  2012-07-09 11:22:53 unity.libindicator <unknown>:0 Desktop file '/usr/share/applications/libreoffice-impress.desktop' is using a deprecated format for its actions that will be dropped soon.
compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4200008

compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000e5!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x1c000e5!
compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.

[1]+  Violación de segmento  (`core' generado) compiz --replace
```


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 9, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> Backend     : ini
> [1]+  Violación de segmento  (`core' generado) compiz --replace


 Tenes el compiz configurado para leer la configuración desde un archivo .ini; por eso no arrancaba el metacity solo.
ccsm -> Preferencias -> Backend -> Gconf
ccsm -> Preferencias -> Perfil -> unity
ccsm -> Categoría -> Utilidades -> Crash handler -> ...
ccsm -> Categoría -> General -> Copy to texture -> Deshabilitar

A todo esto ¿Que placa de video tenes? ¿Seguro que soporta compiz?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> Tenes el compiz configurado para leer la configuración desde un archivo .ini; por eso no arrancaba el metacity solo.
> ccsm -> Preferencias -> Backend -> Gconf
> Hem... si  lo cambie mientras tocaba todo
> ccsm -> Preferencias -> Perfil -> unity
> ...


bueno, eso es lo raro, porque yo ya tenía el ubuntu 9 y despues lo actualicé al 10, por eso me parece raro que no ande, porque ya usaba ubuntu y el compiz...
bueno... pasé al compiz y sigue... estoy viendo actualizar la placa, se comenta que hay problema con los drivers en general...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hablando de Ubuntu 12.04... a cada rato me sale un crash del colord... ni idea que es eso y se ve que los encargados de reparlo desaparecieron de la faz de la tierra.. asi que no hay para cuando... 

Sabran de algun manejador equivalente que pueda instalar? o sera mejor de plano cambiarme a mint 13?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

cambiate a debian ,asta donde lo use no me dio problemas http://www.debian.org/index.es.html,
de momento estoy usando lenny ,,,pero el squeeze,una maza funciona muy bien


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2012)

sabes rey... lo voy a hacer... pero no porque vos decís!! si no porque yo quiero!!! que quede claro!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

bueno esta bien ,quedo claro,,,,, jajajaj


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 9, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> El Crashhandler no me aparece




```
sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
```
*Ubuntu* es un derivado de *debian*, en la vereda de enfrente tenes *Arch*, es una rolling release, nunca mas tenes que actualizar.
Bueno, en la misma linea de *debian* tenes el *LMDE* que también es roling


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> ```
> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
> ```
> *Ubuntu* es un derivado de *debian*, en la vereda de enfrente tenes *Arch*, es una rolling release, nunca mas tenes que actualizar.
> Bueno, en la misma linea de *debian* tenes el *LMDE* que también es roling



vos sabes que había probado (solamente por probar, porque la lógica me llevó a eso despues de ver ciertas cosas en internet) el siguiente codigo:

```
sudo apt-get install compiz-extra
```
pero no me anduvo XD ahora se por que...

y con eso de los derivados del debian... no me vuelvan mas loco de lo que soy!!! pero nunca dejen de mencionar esas cosas


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 9, 2012)

Si encontrabas un tema viejo:

```
sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
```
Que si funciona  porque es un paquete transicional vacío que depende de compiz-plugins-extra y por lo tanto termina instalando este último.
No anda nada de los extras, pero ya que me hiciste acordar que lo tengo, voy a ver de activar el prenderle fuego a las ventanas...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cambiate a debian ,asta donde lo use no me dio problemas http://www.debian.org/index.es.html,
> de momento estoy usando lenny ,,,pero el squeeze,una maza funciona muy bien



Quiero evitar debian... segun me comentan es muy grande y pesado y requiere conocimientos algo profundos de linux para ser configurado..


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2012)

bueno... la he likidado XD
he descargados los drivers de Nvidia Linux-x86-295.59.run para actualizarlo a los últimos drivers, entonces le mandé

```
$ sudo sh ./descargas/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-259.59.run
```
me tiraba un error de Xserver, busqué en internet como matar el xserver (obiamente sin saber que era) y leí que era el proceso que hace "correr" la interfaz gráfica... creo.. bueno, ya con la conzola F1 lo maté con:

```
$ sudo service lightdm stop
```
bueno, vuelvo a ejecutar los drivers y me los deja instalar... en un momento me advierte de posibles errores (si... ya se... tengo que leer atentamente, pero bueno) que me parece que decía que había conflicto con algunos archivos... no recuerdo..
voy a ejecutar otra vez los drivers para ver si me tira el error...

opa! para mi sorpresa, me dice


> There appears to already be a driver installed on your system (version: 295.59). As part of installing this driver (version: 295.59), the existing driver will be unistalled. Are you sure you want to continue? ('no' will abort installation)


Así que me parece que le mandaré "Yes"...

*/No les dije que cuando instalé estos drivers (version: 295.59), ya no me andaba la gráfica... solo consola.. nada de mouse ni logo al inicio...  /*

ahora me aparece 





> The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!  Continue installation anyway?


Pero como no???!!!!!

bueno, reinstaló los drivers... sigo con los mismos... no se ve NADA!, solo la consola...
le mando a ver que pasa....
	
	



```
$ sudo service lightdm start
*/Devuelve
lightdm start/running, process 2887
```
pero no veo nada 
aún no se me descarga el debian... probaré reinstalar el ubuntu.... voy a ver que pueden decirme los de canonical


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> aún no se me descarga el debian... probaré reinstalar el ubuntu.... voy a ver que pueden decirme los de canonical



Los de Kanonical te dirá KUBUNTU van por la 12.04 LTS.

Te sugiero Kubnuntu 10.04 LTS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 11, 2012)

por ese motivo lo deje de usar al kubuntu,cada 6 meses te cambian la versión y luego no hay soporte


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2012)

Hablando de software alternativo 

OpenOffice


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 11, 2012)

use el 7.04 y pase asta el 8.10 ,me canso,pero funcionaba muy bien





Tacatomon dijo:


> Hablando de software alternativo
> 
> OpenOffice



justito lo instale ayer junto a otras cositas 
ese comando instala todo automatico,no te pide autenticar ni da mensajes para que les pongas Y (continuar) muy util para cuando deja la pc descargando paquetes tan grandes

*debian:~# DEBIAN_FRONTEND=readline; export DEBIAN_FRONTEND; apt-get install -m --ignore-hold --allow-unauthenticated --yes 'gspca-modules-2.6.26-2-486' 'openoffice.org' 'gnome' 'gnome-desktop-environment' 'kde-i18n-es' ;echo RESULT=$?*




gnome + modulo de la camara + paquete de idioma en español

mas facil ,,,,,

*aptitude install gspca-modules-2.6.26-2-486 kde-i18n-es openoffice.org gnome' 'gnome-desktop-environment*

o tambien  asi 
* apt-get install gspca-modules-2.6.26-2-486 kde-i18n-es openoffice.org gnome' 'gnome-desktop-environment*

sin sudo porque debian tiene consola de root ,no es el ubuntu no la tenga ,pero en debian se pone la consola amarilla y guarda lemur mas peligroso que nono con navaja


----------



## Nepper (Jul 12, 2012)

existe algun CAD compatible con linux?

no, ya fue, si no me anda el ubuntu le doy derecho al debían...


----------



## Nepper (Jul 12, 2012)

che!! todo mal con linux :'(
quise instalarle el debian pero no me bootea!!!
bueno, les quería pedir su experiencia en otra cosa...

*¿como hacían los linuxeros con linux cuando no había internet???*


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nepper... a mi me gusta mas el mint... la verdad estuve probando varias distros y fue la que mejor jalo en mi computadora... haz el intento.. 

En cuanto al internet hay instaladores offline.. solo bajas el CD o DVD y listo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 12, 2012)

comprábamos libros ¡¡¡

neper instalaste el grub ?sin el grub no bottea a no ser que lo botees con el usb de rescate que se llama super grub.
con ese lo arrancas de una


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hablando de software alternativo
> 
> OpenOffice



Le voy mas al LibreOffice... OpenOffice parece que ya no tiene soporte...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Le voy mas al LibreOffice... OpenOffice parece que ya no tiene soporte...



Mmm, Anotado. Investigaré. Es una buena plataforma ofimática.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 12, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Le voy mas al LibreOffice... OpenOffice parece que ya no tiene soporte...



puchaa yo lo instale hace pocos dias


----------



## Nepper (Jul 12, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Le voy mas al LibreOffice... OpenOffice parece que ya no tiene soporte...



no era que el libreo office es el oppen office pero separado de sun microsistem??
tenía entiendido que los de sun crearon el oppen office con Oracle, o algo así...
Luego, el proyecto Openoffice se volvió más ambicioso y se separó de los desarroyadores de SUN, separandosé y teniendo que cambiar el nombre a "libreOffice" porque el Openoffice ya le quedó registrado a Sun, o sea, es lo mismo....

Eso es lo que yo tengo entendido...

pero que errores de ortografía que tengo!!! ¿que me está pasando???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 12, 2012)

> pero que errores de ortografía que tengo!!! ¿que me está pasando???


te lemurizaste ¡¡¡


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 12, 2012)

OpenOffice era el bebé de SUN.
Oracle compró SUN y embarró la cancha.
The Document Foundation hizo un fork (LibreOffice) para salvar la suite ofimática.
Oracle le donó OpenOffice a Apache Fundation.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 13, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por ese motivo lo deje de usar al kubuntu,cada 6 meses te cambian la versión y luego no hay soporte



Las distros LTS creo que son para 5 años y las actualizaciones son automáticas.





Nilfred dijo:


> OpenOffice era el bebé de SUN.
> Oracle compró SUN y embarró la cancha.
> The Document Foundation hizo un fork (LibreOffice) para salvar la suite ofimática.
> Oracle le donó OpenOffice a Apache Fundation.



Open Office fue adquirido por Sun MS a una firma alemana que lo desarrolló como "StarOffice". Como tal o como OOo funcionó siempre muy bien, leía archivos de MS Office de maravilla y podían convertirse desde formatos *.odf, odt, etc. a *.doc, *.ppt, *.pps, *.xls, incluso las versiones más recientes en XML.
Con Libre Office esto parece que no va muy bién. Siempre hay algo que queda mal convertido.

Pareciera que hay intereses "en cagar la jaula", como decimos por acá.

Lo mismo cuando decidieron cambiar el Kpdf por Okular. La pérdida de funcionalidades es grande.

Ahora, como SO Linux, el más estable que probé fue OpenSuse, versiones 11.01 y 11,2 creo.

Para Win, en máquinas pequeñas la versión 3.11.





Nepper dijo:


> che!! todo mal con linux :'(
> quise instalarle el debian pero no me bootea!!!
> bueno, les quería pedir su experiencia en otra cosa...
> 
> *¿como hacían los linuxeros con linux cuando no había internet???*



Ubuntu y Kubuntu difieren por el DM. El primero viene con Gnome, el otro con KDM. Para efectos de instalación es preferible Ubuntu que debian y el kernel es el mismo, que es lo que importa al final. Debian, para nosotros acá, ha sido siempre como la vaca parida: Si no la caga a la entrada, la caga a la salida.

Internet ya existía por la década de los '60. Las PC de IBM desde los '80. Linux por los '90. Así que no hubo Linux sin Internet.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2012)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Debian, para nosotros acá, ha sido siempre como la vaca parida: Si no la caga a la entrada, la caga a la salida.


y que quiere decir con eso de la vaca ?no entiendo ¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 15, 2012)

http://debiantotal.blogspot.com.ar/2007/04/manual-bsico-de-vim-editor-texto-en.html


o sea el comando  es el siguiente


```
aptitude install vim
```

luego sale esto 


```
root@debian:/home/tsunami/Documentos# aptitude install vim
Se instalarán los siguiente paquetes NUEVOS:      
  vim vim-runtime{a} 
0 paquetes actualizados, 2 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar.
Necesito descargar 7.005 kB de ficheros. Después de desempaquetar se usarán 27,6 MB.
¿Quiere continuar? [Y/n/?]
```

le pones una Y  .listo el vin instalado ¡¡¡


dejo los repos que utilice para instalar el vin 


```
# 

# deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.4 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 NETINST Binary-1 $

#deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.4 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 NETINST Binary-1 2$

deb http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/debian/debian/ squeeze main
deb-src http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/debian/debian/ squeeze main

deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main

# squeeze-updates, previously known as 'volatile'
deb http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/debian/debian/ squeeze-updates main
deb-src http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/linux/debian/debian/ squeeze-updates main
deb http://deb.opera.com/opera testing non-free
```

puede que no este el vin el el primer dvd


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 15, 2012)

estoy descargando el primer dvd de debian ,porque lo que instale como veran en el codigo fue via internet 
*#deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.4 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 NETINST Binary-1 2$*
lo que le erre fue que tenia ser la bercion de 64bit  y no la I386 ,por eso le descargo la vercion que corresponde a esta pc ,de todas formas le instale el kernel amd64 ,pero quedo medio medio




```
root@debian:/home/tsunami/Documentos# uname -r
2.6.32-5-amd64
```


----------



## Imzas (Jul 16, 2012)

su Alteza, un par de veces instale algunas cosas en Debian y tenian malos los archivos post-install, no hubo forma de areglarlo sin formatear el equipo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

si hay forma,lastima que ya esta formateada ,si no se arregla 
una de las formas es configurando o mas bien re-configurando el paquete problemático o eliminándolo y luego volverlo a instalar
#dpkg-reconfigure *.deb (con el arterisco te configura todo de nuevo o lo que estamal. sino poner el nonbre del paquete donde esta el * )
ejemplo lance la orden en mi pc 

```
root@debian:/home/tsunami# dpkg-reconfigure *.deb
El paquete `opera_12.00.1467_amd64.deb' no está instalado y no hay ninguna información disponible.
Utilice dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) para examinar archivos,
y dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) para listar su contenido.
/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: opera_12.00.1467_amd64.deb no está instalado
root@debian:/home/tsunami#
```
me dice que el opera no esta del todo instalado con esa sencilla orden se pone todo el sistema en orden
*#dpkg-reconfigure *.deb*


PD:
 los repos que puse mas arriba son de argentina de la universidad UBA.son rápidos


----------



## Nepper (Jul 16, 2012)

espero que no te moleste, pero podes explicarme la diferencia entre dpkg, aptitude y apt-get???
dpkg me imagino que se refiere al memorico "depakage", o desenvolver, o sea, abri el paquete para instalarlo...
los otros dos me pierdo...

------
otra cosa.....
a ver... gracias lemur... pero no vi el bosque porque me tapaba el árbol...
Accidentalmente descubrí que KWrite es el editor de texto que yo quería... simplemente eso 

Además, cuando instalé el VIM, me desistaló el OPERA.... 
por que??? no se... ahora lo reinstalo....

Que masa eso de apretar arriba y recorrer el historial de comandos, es un sueño... no tengo que volver a escribir muchas cosas....

a ver si te mando un print scrim de como va quedando el KDE sobre debian...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

y te dije o no te dije que era el kwrite ,lo que buscavas,
bueno hay va la instalacion del flash player para el opera,
recien lo instale yo ,asi funciona bien en opera 12 ,
descargar desde la pagina oficial del flas player la version* install_flash_player_11_linux.i386* yo descargue esa ya con anterioridad ,descargar el archivo comprimido en tar ,cuando lo descomprimes te queda unas carpetas y un archivo llamado 
*libflashplayer.so*  .los otros archivos podes eliminarlos si queres,solo son carpetas vacias 
bueno copiar ese archivo en /usr/lib/opera/plugins y listo reiniciar opera y ya esta instalado el flash player,
yo le puse esa versión a mi opera porque tengo instalado la versión ¡386 del opera y la version de 64 bit me quedo mal instalado,y no la voy a arreglar,porque voy a instalar todo de nuevo(SO completo,pues no sabia que esta placa era de 64 bit),esta ves con la de 64 bit





> pero podes explicarme la diferencia entre dpkg, aptitude y apt-get???


dpkg es una herramienta para reparar,instalar,eliminar paquetes rebeldes, se recomienda usarlo con cuidado
.
yo la uso para forzar la instalacion de paquetes con independencias ,suponte te descargas el ''opera''
abres una terminal(de rot) en la carpeta donde dejaste el paquete opera y le podes agregar otros paquetes si queres,todos los que quieras.
luego le das a este codigo

```
#dpkg -i *.deb
```
ese codigo instala todos los paquetes ,si solo querés instalar un paquete en especial de todos los paquetes de la carpeta solo cambia el* *.deb* por el nombre completo del paquete y solo te instalara ese paquete ,le pones si queda alguno sin configurar ,le das a este otro código y te los repara

```
#apt-get -f install
```
esta todo en el manual de uso de dpkg 
y bueno aptitude y atp-get son dos gestores de paquetes también sirven para instalar borrar,reparar
aptitude es mejor que apt-get ,pero depende mucho de quien las use,yo prefiero apt-get y dpkg ,
pero otros solo prefieren usar aptitude


----------



## Nepper (Jul 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y te dije o no te dije que era el kwrite ,lo que buscavas



Si!! DISCULPAME!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

no ase falta disculpas mi amigo ¡¡¡¡ vos si tenes dudas pregunta,que si lo se te ayudo


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 16, 2012)

no usas chrome, pero usas linux, yo ando usando ubuntu 11.10, se que no es lo mismo pero en esas zonas tienes mas experiencia que yo, me sale algo asi cuando abro un video en youtube






y otra cosa es que tanto en chrome como en mozilla en ocasiones no puedo ver imágenes que están en blogs, no se como resolver esos problemas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

instala opera ¡¡¡
o busca 

```
#sudo aptitude search flash
```
y fijate cual te falta instalar 
luego instalalo y ya esta
 en debían va sin el sudo,pero es el mismo comando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

```
root@debian:/home/tsunami# aptitude search flash nonfree
p   flashbake                       - automated snapshots with git              
v   flashblock                      -                                           
p   flashgot                        - transitional dummy package                
p   flashrom                        - Identify, read, write, erase, and verify B
p   flashybrid                      - automates use of a flash disk as the root 
v   iceape-flashgot                 -                                           
v   icedove-flashgot                -                                           
v   iceweasel-flashblock            -                                           
v   iceweasel-flashgot              -                                           
p   m16c-flash                      - Flash programmer for Renesas M16C and R8C 
p   python-webflash                 - Portable flash messages for Python WSGI ap
v   tuxtype-data-nonfree            -                                           
p   tvflash                         - Mellanox firmware update utility          
p   vrflash                         - tool to flash kernels and romdisks to Agen
p   xul-ext-flashblock              - mozilla extension to block Adobe Flash con
p   xul-ext-flashgot                - Turns every supported download manager int
v   xulrunner-flashgot              -                                           
root@debian:/home/tsunami#
```

*creo que se llama flash-plugin-nonfree*
pero puedes usar el mismo metodo que dije en el otro post,solo que en lugar de opera busca el crome en /usr/lib/crome  y ay copias el archivo



por lo menos eso aria yo como los primeros pasos ,no se si sea lo correcto,tendrias que fijarte en la configuracion del crome,de donde toma los plugin y colocarlos en ese lugar


----------



## mcrven (Jul 17, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> no usas chrome, pero usas linux, yo ando usando ubuntu 11.10, se que no es lo mismo pero en esas zonas tienes mas experiencia que yo, me sale algo asi cuando abro un video en youtube
> 
> http://web-patterns.net/wp-content/uploads/aw-snap-404-chrome-funny-error-page-th.png
> 
> y otra cosa es que tanto en chrome como en mozilla en ocasiones no puedo ver imágenes que están en blogs, no se como resolver esos problemas



Sophy, Lemur... Eso parece que, de momento, no tiene solución a la vista.

Ya probé FireFox, Chrome, Opera, Konqueror y más. Desde hace un més más o menos, ya no tengo nada que funcione con flash plug-ins, en Linux.

Pareciera ser un bloqueo.

Saludos:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2012)

* install_flash_player_11_linux.i386  *  con esa versión si funciona,de echo yo la tengo funcionando,en opera 12 ,
pero es verdad,si instalas la ultima versión del flash player,no funciona,si instalas desde los repos la versión *flash-player non-free* ,tampoco funciona.
repito si funciona con la versión que tengo yo  *install_flash_player_11_linux.i386*
consigan esa versión ,la 11 que funciona


----------



## Nepper (Jul 17, 2012)

yo recién hise como dijo el el lemur y anduvo de maravilla!!! (opera)
eso si, acuerdense de tener la arquitectura adecuada, yo le doy masa al amd64... por lo menos con debian...
 eso lo dije yo???  ESTOY APRENDIENDO!!!

es mas, me acabo de instalar el virtual box sin mayores complicaciones (con dpkg, un archivo .deb) y me configuré que me agarre una carpeta normalmente (antes no podía acceder porque no era "root")

Ahora, a instalar windows!! (en la virtual)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2012)

viste que facil ¡¡                .
ya casi tengo preparado un usb de 16g con el dvd debian amd64,
lo voy a instalar en instantes creo ?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 17, 2012)

Esta obra de arte abstracto, donde las incoherencias informaticas toman un solo plano... lo llamo...
QUE MASA!!!

Lo mejor, es que solamente tengo que cambiar de "espacio de trabajo", nada de minimizar, ni "alt+tab" ni nada molesto... atajos por todos lados... bueno, de a poco irá tomando forma....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2012)

pero puedo abrir el blok de notas de windo sin instalar el win ,probando nada mas,porque mi editor favorito es el kwrite y el nano ,
viste el poder de dpkg ¡¡¡¡ es la navaja suiza de todo debianito
ya tengo el usb ¡¡ ,procedo a instalarlo ,asi que no voy a estar por un rato ¡¡¡



bueno no quiere bootear el usb ,algo ise mal, a seguir participando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

finalmente pude instalar la version correcta para esta arquitectura,no note grandes cambios (1 hora de uso)


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> finalmente pude instalar la version correcta para esta arquitectura,no note grandes cambios (1 hora de uso)



Que plataforma recomiendas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

debian claro esta,.
 lo que yo decía es que no note grandes cambios entre la versión de 32 bit y la de 64 bit,
claro que yo no exijo trabajo a la pc,si antes me arreglaba muy bien con una pc de 800 mhz y 520Mb de ram,
con esta me sobra ,re-contra sobra recursos,
estoy preparando para compilar un nucleo,asi que seguramente lo termina en tiempo record.
antes tardada todo un día o dos, a juzgar por la velocidad de esta pc ,no creo que tarde mas de 4 horas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

encontre otra forma mas facil de instalar el flash player,
descargar la ultima versión del flas ,descomprimirlo y dejarlo como esta,en el lugar donde prefieras,
luego con el opera en la pestaña settings - preferences  en avansado - contenidos - opción de plujin .
cargarle la direccion de donde esta ubicado el plujin.
en mi caso fue 
*/usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/home/tsunami/install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64*
y funciono,pero por las dudas tambien hice como lo di dije antes y funciona


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2012)

Al Tl-WR741ND ¿Le pusiste OpenWrt   o DebWrt?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

no,me surgió el siguiente problema, tengo un cable usb a serial ,pero le saque la ficha y perdi el papel de las conexiones,
segun san google ,los pines son estos 
identificar salida
bueno también tenia anotado antes de desarmar el cable los colores del usb a serial cuales eran,
el negro seguro el chasis  .
ni hablar que tampoco tengo instalado el win ,para correr el programa y poder grabar el router


----------



## Nepper (Jul 18, 2012)

disculpen que los moleste... 
He tenido unos pequeños problemitas con la gestion de usuarios... entonces, para no complicarla, he decidido instalar un gestor gráfico de "gestion de usuario"...
entonces me puse a averiguar, y el *Kuser* lo vi en internet y dice que es el estandar de KDE... pero yo no lo encuentro ni ahí en el menú de sistema, a su vez, probé ejecutarlo con:

```
kdesudo kuser
```
pero no me anduvo... con

```
sudo kuser
```
 menos...

así que decidí instalarlo...
Cuando pongo

```
sudo dpkg -i kuser
```
 me tira error... que no existe..
con apt-get me hace lo siguiente:

```
USER@DEBIAN:~$ sudo apt-get -f -y install kuser
Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
Creando árbol de dependencias       
Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo:
Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
 opera : Depende: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good pero no va a instalarse
         Recomienda: flashplugin-nonfree pero no va a instalarse
E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente «apt-get -f install» sin paquetes (o especifique una solución).
```
y con *aptitude*, me busca el archivo desde el CD, y necesito el DVD-5 de debian...
digo ¿no se puede descargar de internet como con ubuntu? que con *apt-get* ya te lo descarga??

quiero gestionar graficamente los usuarios (o por lo menos un programita de KDE que gestioen a los usuarios)
No quiero comandos porque quiero ver una lista de todos los usuarios y grupos que existen, y con el comando *usermod* no veo opción de "enlistar" a los usuarios y grupos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> Al Tl-WR741ND ¿Le pusiste OpenWrt   o DebWrt?



gárgola le iba bien ,ya ni me acuerdo de quien era ?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> gárgola le iba bien ,ya ni me acuerdo de quien era ?


Gargoyle, pero es Linux 2.6, prefiero el Linux 3.3 del trunk.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

lo único que no gusta es que aunque no te logees ,te muestra las estadísticas y las ip detrás del router


----------



## Imzas (Jul 19, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> a ver si te mando un print scrim de como va quedando el KDE sobre debian...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76361


  te esta quedando hermosisimo, y sobre todo eficiente, sin servicios de mas, solo lo justo 100% control sobre tu sistema, felicitaciones .


----------



## djwash (Jul 19, 2012)

Buenas, les cuento que no tengo ni idea sobre software libre, a ustedes que saben me gustaria preguntarles que versión me recomiendan para un portatil que tengo aqui, con W XP no va muy bien ya que tiene recursos limitados, ustedes diran...

Acer Travelmate 2301LM

Las especificaciones las encontre por aca: http://es.shoppydoo.com/precio-portatil-acer_travelmate_2301_lm.html

Solo tiene 256MB de ram DDR, y me imagino que alguna distribucion le puede ir mejor que XP, las ram para estos equipos estan bastante caras...

Gracias, saludos...

PD: Hice un test aca: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=es

Y me dice que la mejor opción es OpenSuse, pero ni idea...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> disculpen que los moleste...
> He tenido unos pequeños problemitas con la gestion de usuarios... entonces, para no complicarla, he decidido instalar un gestor gráfico de "gestion de usuario"...
> entonces me puse a averiguar, y el *Kuser* lo vi en internet y dice que es el estandar de KDE... pero yo no lo encuentro ni ahí en el menú de sistema, a su vez, probé ejecutarlo con:
> 
> ...



descarga los paquetes que necesites de este lugar http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=stable&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=kuser  ,en la misma pagina te dice las dependencias necesarias,luego las instalas con dpkg -i *deb .si te tira algún error de dependencia, vuelve a la pagina y descarga los paquetes que faltan,,,,,asta que no de mas errores , fijate de descargar los paquetes para tu versión,arriba están los filtros para buscar solo en  las versiones que necesites ( squeeze y amd64)
disculpame no vi tu mensaje ayer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2012)

como que exagere con la memoria no ?

```
root@debian:/home/tsunami/Documentos# free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          5857       1023       4833          0         27        433
-/+ buffers/cache:        562       5295
Swap:          140          0        140
root@debian:/home/tsunami/Documentos# cat /proc/meminfo
MemTotal:        5998188 kB
MemFree:         4937328 kB
Buffers:           28636 kB
Cached:           443992 kB
SwapCached:            0 kB
Active:           663896 kB
Inactive:         285332 kB
Active(anon):     509080 kB
Inactive(anon):    25508 kB
Active(file):     154816 kB
Inactive(file):   259824 kB
Unevictable:          32 kB
Mlocked:              32 kB
SwapTotal:        144376 kB
SwapFree:         144376 kB
Dirty:               664 kB
Writeback:            56 kB
AnonPages:        476628 kB
Mapped:           111360 kB
Shmem:             57992 kB
Slab:              45276 kB
SReclaimable:      26620 kB
SUnreclaim:        18656 kB
KernelStack:        2272 kB
PageTables:        21912 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:     3143468 kB
Committed_AS:    1251640 kB
VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB
VmallocUsed:      564712 kB
VmallocChunk:   34359117508 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:        9856 kB
DirectMap2M:     6148096 kB
root@debian:/home/tsunami/Documentos#
```

un solo giga usado ?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 21, 2012)

a mi me paso lo mismo.... le puse 5gb, pero nunca llega al cuarto...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2012)

logre activar el kernel para que use toda la memoria,y llegue a dejar solamente 1,2gb de memoria libre(de 6gb),también configure el kernel para que ocupe los dos núcleos,pero no estoy seguro si están funcionando los dos.todavía no se me ocurrió como probarlo


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 21, 2012)

Ya que te sobra memoria, podes dejar de usar el disco como swap: zram
También podes montar /tmp en la RAM.
O ambas (montar /tmp en alguna zRAM).

Ahora, si queres hibernar, la swap en disco tiene que  ser del mismo tamaño que la RAM.

Para ver si andan los cores, podes poner algún widget gráfico que te muestre en todo momento. Tengo el de AWN, 1 para cada core.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 21, 2012)

¿Tus 6GB de RAM estarán en Dual-Channel?

No creo que tengas X58 para estar usando 3x2Gb (6GB) en Tri-Channel...

http://bit.ly/PtR0uT

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2012)

luego de horas y horas,,,, ni nuevo nucleo dice ''kernel panik''  asi a recomenzar de nuevo,,,


----------



## Imzas (Jul 22, 2012)

mmm... me animaron a instalar un linux nuevamente en mi PC. 
Rey estas compilando tu propio nucleo? yo tambien lo hice en su tiempo (norecuerdo como ) y de forma similar a la tuya me dio ese bonito mensaje... :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

si pasa cuando uno no sabe mucho y va probando ,es aprender por medio de la prueba y error ,
también pasa por apurado .
lo mejor es hacer un make oldconfig  y luego modificar


----------



## Imzas (Jul 23, 2012)

el kernel panic es como una pantalla azul tipo stop (0x00000) de windows verdad .
http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/como-solventar-kernel-panic
http://lordcaos.com.ve/2012/07/kernelpanic-vs-bluescreofdeath/
http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/12987486/La-evolucion-de-los-Pantallazos-Azules.html

Claro que al parecer en Linux se puede evitar o editar para buscar  un plan alternativo pero en MS nos e puede por que es codigo cerrado :S.


----------

